# ILR VISA Waiting more than 6 months now



## ricuk (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi there, I wonder you can help me, I sent my ILR visa application in May 28th, 2012, I submitted my Biometric test the 28th of Oct, and now everytime I call the home office (as it has been more than 6 months) all they say 'it is still in process'. 

My big mistake was forgetting to sign one of the sections that wasn't applicable to me (the dependents section of the application form as I have no kids), even if you leave the section in blank you still have to sign it. I signed everything except that section and because of that they took from May to the 21 of Sep to ask me that I should sign it. I immediately did it and by the end of Oct they asked me to submit my biometric test which I did in the same day. So nOw I'm still waiting to hear from them and it looks like this Xmas there will be no travel as planned. The worst of all is that my English wife and I have both been causing a lot inconvenience with employers as business meetings had to be cancelled because of this. My wife today requested her passport back because she was risking her job, so hopefully this won't affect the process of the application.

Is this normal length of time for this application?
What actions can I take? Other than wait

The BIGGEST RECOMMENDATION to any one submitting visa by post, find the way to pay a bit extra and do the face to face appointment instead.. It has cost me so much money, frustration and time waste sending by post than the face face.. 

Thank you


----------



## rachstha (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey i am in the same boat with similar situation, have you got your visa now? i am still waiting been 9 months already since i applied first.. any information to help?


----------

